

How Jared Tame bootstrapped his startup by writing “Startups Open Sourced” - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/05/12/how-jared-tame-bootstrapped-his-startup-by-writing-startups-open-sourced/

======
ssx
An interview about interviews. Awesome!

